# Unrooted Brick?



## James2269 (Dec 20, 2011)

Recently I had downloaded a bunch of wallpapers from zedge and I look at them with quickpic. I tried to change my wallpaper last night but as it said loading... I hit home on accident and my phone froze. Now when I try to turn it on it stays the the booting screen with the red thing. It makes the noise it does when it turns on it just never shows my screen. Can anyone help me? It's not rooted and I am not familiar with rooting or anything else.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

James2269 said:


> Recently I had downloaded a bunch of wallpapers from zedge and I look at them with quickpic. I tried to change my wallpaper last night but as it said loading... I hit home on accident and my phone froze. Now when I try to turn it on it stays the the booting screen with the red thing. It makes the noise it does when it turns on it just never shows my screen. Can anyone help me? It's not rooted and I am not familiar with rooting or anything else.


Get this program call rsd lite 5.5
get the files called fastboot
power on with letter m
click on fastboot
you should be fixed
or factory resect
power +M (Key) 
scroll to Android recovery
factory reset!


----------



## KaptinKrunK (Feb 20, 2012)

i have a simular problem and that didnt help both methods you speak of


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

KaptinKrunK said:


> i have a simular problem and that didnt help both methods you speak of


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/4370-sbf-droid-3-fastboot-files-55959-and-56890/ all i can say


----------

